# Atty builds .........



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Thought it would be great as a learning curve for members if we posted our preferred ready-to-vape builds on different atomizers.
Only two photo's allowed : one of the complete build (wicked and juiced) and one being fired.
It has to be a tested and favourite build as well as a motivation for the choice. 
I for one would love to see the various builds on the wide arrange of atomizers that are rebuildable.

RDA : 24mm Goon
Build : 6 wraps 3mm diameter Claptons ( SS - 2x26ga + 34ga)
Ohm : 0.15
Cotton : CBV2
Motivation : Top notch flavor and no shooting projectiles when firing for a smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@KZOR, this looks like a damn good vape. Winner for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Thought it would be great as a learning curve for members if we posted our preferred ready-to-vape builds on different atomizers.
> Only two photo's allowed : one of the complete build (wicked and juiced) and one being fired.
> It has to be a tested and favourite build as well as a motivation for the choice.
> I for one would love to see the various builds on the wide arrange of atomizers that are rebuildable.
> ...


Yeah, okay ... sweet build there. I will be modest and admit I used your method to make twisted coils. Cool vids btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (19/2/17)

@KZOR that cotton looks so fluffy like i just wanna eat it


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

RDA : Dotmod Petri 22mm 
Build : 8 wraps 2.5mm diameter 24ga SS or Nichr80
Ohm : 0.16
Cotton : CBV2
Motivation : Small building space. Great flavor and even smoke distribution.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

